# To those who nominated Trump.......



## thanatos144 (Oct 20, 2016)

To those who nominated Donald Trump as the Republican Nominee. I do so hope you are happy because your choice will barring a YUGE miracle  result in Hillary Clinton the most corrupt politician in modern history as being President. 


> Polls
> *
> Dates* *Type, Respondents* *Clinton* *Trump* *Margin*
> Rasmussen New 10/17 - 10/19
> ...


http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/us/elections/polls.html?_r=0

That is the polls...  I know some wont accept these polls because they are not as of today... And yes some of them look good for Trump but that's only if you believe spamming electronic polls as valid.

No I am not a Democrat OR a liberal which is why I never voted for Donald Trump. I also am not so ignorant like some to have actually believed the HE was the anti-establishment candidate.

I have made up my mind and decided to pinch my nose and throw away my vote and vote for Trump. I say throw it away because he isn't going to win. He was never going to win. Winning was never his intention. How do I know you ask???? Because he is already Blaming others for a loss that hasn't happened yet.

Just remember this most of you angry little people. Your disgust for the actions of the corrupt Republican establishment  clouded your judgment so much you nominated a bonafide New York liberal who was Always part of the Establishment.  It just happened to be mostly the Democrat establishment. 

So when our country goes through 4 more years of horrible governance and more and more of our liberties are stripped from us just remember those of you driving the Trump Train. YOU gave us President Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 20, 2016)

_Primary Results and Open Primaries show that the Democrats helped the Republicans nominate Trump._


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 20, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Primary Results and Open Primaries show that the Democrats helped the Republicans nominate Trump._


Perhaps but that still leaves WAY to many republicans cutting off their noses to spite their face.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 20, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _Primary Results and Open Primaries show that the Democrats helped the Republicans nominate Trump._
> ...


_Oh, I know. Too many Republicans voted for him, I agree, but I'm just pointing out that Democrats helped a LOT, as people tend to forget that while wondering how we get so many lefties as the Republican nominee._


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 20, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Primary Results and Open Primaries show that the Democrats helped the Republicans nominate Trump._



Amazing!!  Its never the republicans fault not even for their voting LMAO.  That'll fix it


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 20, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> To those who nominated Donald Trump as the Republican Nominee. I do so hope you are happy because your choice will barring a YUGE miracle  result in Hillary Clinton the most corrupt politician in modern history as being President.
> 
> 
> > Polls
> ...


You're just as responsible for Trump as others on the right.

Trump is the consequence of the ignorance, fear, bigotry, and hate common to most conservatives.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 20, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > To those who nominated Donald Trump as the Republican Nominee. I do so hope you are happy because your choice will barring a YUGE miracle  result in Hillary Clinton the most corrupt politician in modern history as being President.
> ...


_Jim Crow and the KKK say "hi", hypocrite<3 This is the doing of your own party, preferring trash over actual nominees... you have nobody to blame but yourself. On the other hand, the funniest part here is that Trump is a lifelong Liberal, and the things you and yours keep complaining about are completely normal in your own party, and are celebrated and applauded among politicians, while blindly ignored by the voters._


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Oct 20, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > To those who nominated Donald Trump as the Republican Nominee. I do so hope you are happy because your choice will barring a YUGE miracle  result in Hillary Clinton the most corrupt politician in modern history as being President.
> ...



I knew you were a closet Conservative!



thanatos144 said:


> To those who nominated Donald Trump as the Republican Nominee. I do so hope you are happy because your choice will barring a YUGE miracle  result in Hillary Clinton the most corrupt politician in modern history as being President.
> 
> 
> > Polls
> ...



The next four years will be fun... In a sad and very sadistic way but still fun!


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 20, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


 
The beautiful thing about america is, no one's responsible for anything at all; it's all guilt, sin, and blame, but no sense of responsibility anywhere,


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _Primary Results and Open Primaries show that the Democrats helped the Republicans nominate Trump._
> ...


As normal your reading comprehension is lacking.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 20, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > To those who nominated Donald Trump as the Republican Nominee. I do so hope you are happy because your choice will barring a YUGE miracle  result in Hillary Clinton the most corrupt politician in modern history as being President.
> ...


You keep projecting your own regressive viewpoints on conservatives.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 20, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...




Yeah yeah...reading comprehension replies.  Super Original


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 20, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


Because those of us who didn't vote to nominate the worst republican candidate ever are the real problem right?


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Does it never occur to you that there is a reason people keep telling you this?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 20, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


 
Yes, we the american public are at fault.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 20, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Yeah, its a bullshit cover when you cant respond.  Old as the hills


----------



## Correll (Oct 20, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> To those who nominated Donald Trump as the Republican Nominee. I do so hope you are happy because your choice will barring a YUGE miracle  result in Hillary Clinton the most corrupt politician in modern history as being President.
> 
> 
> > Polls
> ...




Trump was the one with good positions on Trade and Immigration and Russia.


That is why he got my support.


I didn't get angry until the leadership tried to disenfranchise me.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 20, 2016)

Correll said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > To those who nominated Donald Trump as the Republican Nominee. I do so hope you are happy because your choice will barring a YUGE miracle  result in Hillary Clinton the most corrupt politician in modern history as being President.
> ...


 
He's never had any positions, just Pavlovian slogans.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 20, 2016)

Let simplify something for the simple minded regressives ..... The republicans are very much responsible for Trump. Understand just because a large amount f democrats voted for Trump in the open Primaries does not excuse the fact that the establishment made sure there were too many candidates in the race till it was to late...Kasich proved this by leaving almost immediately after Cruz which proved he was there to keep Cruz from having any advantage and to help Trump. Unlike democrats I can acknowledge the Republican stupidity.

And why did they do this??? To keep ONE MAN from being the nominee. Yet somehow Trump is the ant- establishment candidate? lol


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 20, 2016)

Correll said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > To those who nominated Donald Trump as the Republican Nominee. I do so hope you are happy because your choice will barring a YUGE miracle  result in Hillary Clinton the most corrupt politician in modern history as being President.
> ...


So he got your support because you are ignorant of history? do try and look up Smoot-Hawley Tariff Act in 1930.... Please


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 20, 2016)

No 1%er is come down from on high to save us.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 20, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> No 1%er is come down from on high to save us.


Why do you think Clinton isn't part of the 1%? Are you so delusional that only non democrats can be the evil rich?


----------



## Correll (Oct 20, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...




I take it you are unaware of the recent WTO ruling that completely validated Trump's position on Trade and made fools of ALL of his detractors on that issue?


----------



## Correll (Oct 20, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...




You do understand that one historical incident is not the whole of the story, right?


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 20, 2016)

Correll said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


History proves him wrong. Just like it proves Clinton wrong 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 20, 2016)

Correll said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I understand it better then you it seems 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Correll (Oct 20, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



No, it does not. And the recent ruling validates what Trump was saying about our trade partners and our trade agreements.


----------



## Correll (Oct 20, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...





Citing ONE HISTORICAL example does not an Universal Rule make.


If you don't understand that, your understanding is a lot less than you think.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 20, 2016)

Correll said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


 Ignoring history because you want it to work just proves you are a fool.


----------



## Correll (Oct 21, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Pointing out that ONE historical example does not prove an Universal Rule is not "ignoring history". Such dishonestly is worthy of a liberal.

You are ignoring the present. Such as the recent WTO ruling that validates Trump's position on Trade.


----------



## former republican (Oct 21, 2016)

Trump is only polling well among the less educated, people with menial jobs, and those who live in rural areas.  It's hilarious because those losers used to vote majority democrat, now the tables have turned. 

This is one reason why I'm no longer a republican.  The party used to be home to more intelligent, rational-minded people with principals, integrity, and civility. Trump and his diehard supporters have turned the GOP into a political version of the Jerry Springer show.  George Will recently abandoned the party, and people like William Buckley no longer exist.


----------



## Correll (Oct 21, 2016)

former republican said:


> Trump is only polling well among the less educated, people with menial jobs, and those who live in rural areas.  It's hilarious because those losers used to vote majority democrat, now the tables have turned.
> 
> This is one reason why I'm no longer a republican.  The party used to be home to more intelligent, rational-minded people with principals, integrity, and civility. Trump and his diehard supporters have turned the GOP into a political version of the Jerry Springer show.  George Will recently abandoned the party, and people like William Buckley no longer exist.






So, what's the polling among the less educated Trump vs HIllary?

Link please.

Or are you just talking shit like all lefties?


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 21, 2016)

Correll said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Just like the Regressive democrat Trump is .... Keep trying failed ideas I am sure this time it will work right???? Grow up


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 21, 2016)

Correll said:


> former republican said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is only polling well among the less educated, people with menial jobs, and those who live in rural areas.  It's hilarious because those losers used to vote majority democrat, now the tables have turned.
> ...


If you voted to nominate Trump then YOU ARE THE LEFTY not those of us who voted against his nomination. Trump was and still is a lefty liberal democrat.


----------



## former republican (Oct 21, 2016)

Correll said:


> former republican said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is only polling well among the less educated, people with menial jobs, and those who live in rural areas.  It's hilarious because those losers used to vote majority democrat, now the tables have turned.
> ...



All right, here's one link. Poll: Trump Leads Clinton 76 Percent to 17 Percent Among White Men Without College Degrees - Breitbart

It clearly shows those without college degrees are more likely to support Trump especially white men. Working class whites are more likely to support the Donald.  Also look at the polls on how much he leads in the rural south, rural Midwest, and rural west.

Face the facts, Trump is God to the uneducated rural hicks with menial jobs.  This is the same bunch of losers who voted mostly democrat not so long ago.

Oh, and you think I'm a lefty? I'm a center-right independent who voted republican most of the time until now.  The GOP is imploding, and I saw the warning signs & jumped ship in the nick of time.


----------



## Correll (Oct 21, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...




And you still haven't addressed a single thing I have said. 

ONe Historical example does not an Universal Rule make.

The recent WTO Airbus ruling completely validates Trump's position on Trade.


----------



## Correll (Oct 21, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > former republican said:
> ...




I am a nationalist first and foremost. The GOP leadership has not been interested in advancing the interests of America and Americans.

Trump's policies are designed to do just that.


----------



## Correll (Oct 21, 2016)

former republican said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > former republican said:
> ...





Err, why limit your response to just whites?

I asked about the race comparing numbers among the less educated, all of them.


Your bigoted slurs are noted, btw. YOu are a racist.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 21, 2016)

The Republican mostly-winner-take-all primary delegate system, and lack of superdelegates, that's what nominated Trump. He never had a majority, but his plurality was enough.

That couldn't have happened with the Democrats, due to the way they allocate delegates proportionally, and because they have so many superdelegates. If the Republicans did things proportionally, the not-Trump contingent could have combined and nominated a single non-Trump candidate.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 21, 2016)

Correll said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The one point the caused the great depression. ... fool

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Correll (Oct 22, 2016)

mamooth said:


> The Republican mostly-winner-take-all primary delegate system, and lack of superdelegates, that's what nominated Trump. He never had a majority, but his plurality was enough.
> 
> That couldn't have happened with the Democrats, due to the way they allocate delegates proportionally, and because they have so many superdelegates. If the Republicans did things proportionally, the not-Trump contingent could have combined and nominated a single non-Trump candidate.





Trump had the most delegates in a large pack of candidates. 

It is the same reason that McCain won. 


I don't recall any conservatives whining about McCain not having a majority of delegates back then. 


I personally blamed Huckelbee for sticking in way too long.


----------



## Correll (Oct 22, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...





As a single point goes, it is a good one. If you are trying to use emotion to make your case for you.


ONE EXAMPLE does not an Universal Rule make.


The US economy became the world's largest hiding behind high tariff walls.


----------



## Xathor (Oct 23, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> To those who nominated Donald Trump as the Republican Nominee. I do so hope you are happy because your choice will barring a YUGE miracle  result in Hillary Clinton the most corrupt politician in modern history as being President.
> 
> 
> > Polls
> ...



I am very happy, we actually have 2 candidates this year who have opposing visions for the United States.  The rest of the GOP nominees were no different from Hillary.

Cuckservatives like Jeb, Rubio, Cruz, and Kasich were globalist shills.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 24, 2016)

Xathor said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > To those who nominated Donald Trump as the Republican Nominee. I do so hope you are happy because your choice will barring a YUGE miracle  result in Hillary Clinton the most corrupt politician in modern history as being President.
> ...


You are so foolish to think they are different???? If that was so Trump wouldn't have spent so much money On Clinton. One is dangerous the other just arrogant and foolish. Nether are good for this country and NETHER have differing ideologies.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 24, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


 What was a better choice besides maybe Paul? The limp wrist Kasich? The dumbass Carson? The amnesty loving corporatists?
PLEASE TELL US


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 24, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _Primary Results and Open Primaries show that the Democrats helped the Republicans nominate Trump._
> ...


It actually exposes a blindness in the GOP base that I did not think existed.   I am appalled at how easily they have been lead by the nose.


----------



## Xathor (Oct 24, 2016)

And yes, anti-Trump Republicans are the real problem and should either embrace the new GOP or become democrats.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 24, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


Any of them... You idiots nominated a man that personifies ALL the worse liberal traits. Why? Is it as simple as racism or just plain stupidity?


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 24, 2016)

Darkwind said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


anger is a powerful tool to be used as we have seen by the democrats using it for decades.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 24, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


 I didn't nominate anyone. When Rand dropped out, I didn't even vote.
Im sorry, but I just don't see how ignorance and corporatism could be any better. Its like Obama all over again. Is that what you wanted?


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 24, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


So you acted like a spoiled child and helped Trump get nominated... And Why? Because a candidate that shilled for McConnell was honest enough to leave early ?


----------



## Xathor (Oct 24, 2016)

The reason to vote for Donald Trump is because his proposed policies are the best that any Republican candidate for President has offered the public in living memory. If that's not enough for you, if you're more concerned about superficial matters relating to posture, presentation, and personal idiosyncracies, well, you probably shouldn't be voting on anything anyhow.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 24, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Primary Results and Open Primaries show that the Democrats helped the Republicans nominate Trump._


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 24, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


 Again, I didn't vote. So how did I help anyone get nominated?


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 24, 2016)

Xathor said:


> The reason to vote for Donald Trump is because his proposed policies are the best that any Republican candidate for President has offered the public in living memory. If that's not enough for you, if you're more concerned about superficial matters relating to posture, presentation, and personal idiosyncracies, well, you probably shouldn't be voting on anything anyhow.


Those same policies are the ones that caused the great depression.... That is not a good thing genius.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 24, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Because you allowed Trump to win because you are a mindless Paulbot. I am sure you are happy with Trump though.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 24, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


 
Oh you're gonna get that regardless of how you vote, or if you do.


----------



## Xathor (Oct 24, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Xathor said:
> 
> 
> > The reason to vote for Donald Trump is because his proposed policies are the best that any Republican candidate for President has offered the public in living memory. If that's not enough for you, if you're more concerned about superficial matters relating to posture, presentation, and personal idiosyncracies, well, you probably shouldn't be voting on anything anyhow.
> ...



No, I'm talking his policies that will make America great again.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 24, 2016)

Make wonder how many will deny ever voting for Trump in the Primaries when he loses to the worst democrat candidate in modern history? This shouldn't even be a close race! Hillary is hated even by those in her own party! Yet here we are with Trump losing because he is a man child who cant control himself.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 24, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


 mindless paulbot? Lol ok. Funny you say that and he was the only conservative on that stage.
Im not. I am writing in. You are just full of fail. And stupidity.


----------



## Xathor (Oct 24, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Make wonder how many will deny ever voting for Trump in the Primaries when he loses to the worst democrat candidate in modern history? This shouldn't even be a close race! Hillary is hated even by those in her own party! Yet here we are with Trump losing because he is a man child who cant control himself.



And you're too stupid to be voting, more concerned about playing nice than policy.  Ethics is more important to you than ideology.

You should register Democrat, we don't need you.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 24, 2016)

Xathor said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Xathor said:
> ...


Which are those? The job killing tariffs? Or the lie about him deporting illegals when we all know he uses them in his resorts? Perhaps it is way of just grabbing pussy like a 4 year old child? Perhaps he will just call every one who disagrees with him a name or say their wives are ugly??? Hey there is always tactic of accusing their parents of murder or calling them pedophiles....Pleas enlighten us all of the great fucking things this fool thinks he can do to make America great???? Suck Putins dick??? What?????? The only two  reasons to vote for Trump are 1. he is NOT Hillary Clinton 2 He will be easy to stop by congress when he tries to destroy the nation with his stupidity.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 24, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


First he not a conservative he is a loontarian. Second the futility of writing him in is nothing more then you throwing yet another tantrum because you lost. Hell I am least voting to try and stop Clinton. I lost any and ALL respect for Rand when he shilled for McConnell over a actual conservative in the senate primary. He showed he was like his father a liar.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 24, 2016)

Xathor said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Xathor said:
> ...


 
Pfffffffffffffffft, he's got nothing but vague slogans pard.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 24, 2016)

Xathor said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Make wonder how many will deny ever voting for Trump in the Primaries when he loses to the worst democrat candidate in modern history? This shouldn't even be a close race! Hillary is hated even by those in her own party! Yet here we are with Trump losing because he is a man child who cant control himself.
> ...


Dipshit you need everyone you can get . Your man child cant win without us... Hell it will be a miracle even with us.


----------



## Xathor (Oct 24, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Xathor said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



So you cited one policy you disagree with and the rest was playing etiquette police. 

 This is why moderates like you are completely useless in any movement.  You are more concerned about shooting your own side in the back than shooting at the enemy.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 24, 2016)

Xathor said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Xathor said:
> ...


He has no policies! He has speeches that will amount to nothing.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 24, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> To those who nominated Donald Trump as the Republican Nominee. I do so hope you are happy because your choice will barring a YUGE miracle  result in Hillary Clinton the most corrupt politician in modern history as being President.
> 
> 
> > Polls
> ...


*This morning an ABC tracking poll has Trump now behind by 12 points.  Clinton is now at the 50% figure, a point that all political analyst consider a very comfortable lead going into the election.  Clinton has started campaigning for Senate and House seats up for grabs.  The blame for the Trump nomination lies squarely on the shoulders of the RNC. They have been courting these people for 20 years knowing quite well that they could not even come close to delivering what these people wanted.  A revolt was inevitable.    *


----------



## Xathor (Oct 24, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Xathor said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



You're a liar, you can easily go to his website and view his policies.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 24, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _Primary Results and Open Primaries show that the Democrats helped the Republicans nominate Trump._


_God forbid you educate yourself, people may start to take you seriously._





_I'm just kidding, there's no helping you at this point._


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 24, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



That proves absolutely nothing.  He got pretty much the same percentage in several closed primary states as he did in open primary states.  Also, open primaries mean that independents and other third party registered voters can vote too, not just Democrats.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 24, 2016)

Flopper said:


> *This morning an ABC tracking poll has Trump now behind by 12 points.  Clinton is now at the 50% figure, a point that all political analyst consider a very comfortable lead going into the election.   *



I don't buy that poll at all.  It's a big outlier compared to all the others, but I do agree she is going to win.  It won't be by 12 points, though.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 24, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


_He only got similar results in SOME closed primary states, he was most successful in Open Primary states. He had more consistently higher results in Open Primaries. Democrats were voting for their own candidate, and then voting for Trump because he was the furthest left candidate on the Republican side, and they figured he had no chance against Hillary. Everyone has been able to figure this out, except you._


----------



## Flopper (Oct 24, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > *This morning an ABC tracking poll has Trump now behind by 12 points.  Clinton is now at the 50% figure, a point that all political analyst consider a very comfortable lead going into the election.   *
> ...


*Well, that's the latest and the biggest Clinton lead in major polls.  Monmouth has Clinton by 12 and Bloomberg by 9.  All these polls have a 3% margin of error.  The fact that Clinton is scheduling events to campaign for Senate and House candidates indicates that she is comfortable at this point with her lead.  It would be interesting to see some of the campaign's polling.*


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 24, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Democrats were voting for their own candidate, and then voting for Trump because he was the furthest left candidate on the Republican side, and they figured he had no chance against Hillary._


_ 
_
And how did they manage to do that, exactly?  Do you know how an open primary works?_




			Everyone has been able to figure this out, except you.
		
Click to expand...

_
No, I think it's just your little secret.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 24, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



LA Times daily tracking has Clinton up 1.  Rasmussen has Trump up 2.  IBD shows a tie.  This has been a fairly consistent result for the past week.

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Latest Polls


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 24, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _Democrats were voting for their own candidate, and then voting for Trump because he was the furthest left candidate on the Republican side, and they figured he had no chance against Hillary._
> ...







_For starters, it wasn't 'independents'. _
_12 Million Democrats voted in the Republican Primaries | RedState
They were Democrats. They just vote in the Republican primary because they knew Bernie had no chance. Besides that, I'm fairly certain there are some states where you can completely legally vote in one primary, then the other._

_No, it's no secret, you just pay very little attention._


----------



## Flopper (Oct 24, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _Democrats were voting for their own candidate, and then voting for Trump because he was the furthest left candidate on the Republican side, and they figured he had no chance against Hillary._
> ...


*During the primary, Trump was a curiosity.  During the general election he became an embarrassment.*


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 24, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...




Your source is one man's speculation.  It's not evidence.



> Besides that, I'm fairly certain there are some states where you can completely legally vote in one primary, then the other.



No, you vote in either one or the other.  You don't get to do both, so there were not Democrats who voted in their own primary and then voted for Trump on the GOP side as well as you earlier claimed.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 24, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


_I already provided evidence, which you ignored because it didn't fit the false narrative that you gobble up._

_That's not what flacaltenn said._


flacaltenn said:


> I got to vote in TWO primaries. Totally legally. I walked in on primary day and decided to monkey wrench the GOP by choosing ONE candidate, but voting for 13 electors splitting my choices between my "1st choice" and my "2nd choice". I'll enjoy any chaos that creates at the convention.. Could have chosen to be a Dem for the day and done voted for Bernie -- just because I could..
> 
> Then --- I attended the Libertarian State convention and voted in my party's REAL primary. And made my choice known to the LP leadership. The LATTER is a REAL party primary..
> 
> (and it didn't cost the public a dime)







_He said it best, really._


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 24, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



It's simply because my Libertarian Primary holds it's OWN primaries and nominations. Without burdening the taxpayers or monkey wrenching each other with "open primaries" and other horseshit political gimmicks that they love... ALL parties should have their own primaries. Maybe then, we wouldn't end up with such damaged candidate choices and people voting out of FEAR instead of principles. 

So I chose to be GOP in order to monkey wrench the delegate selections, because they ALLOWED me to do that. And then I actively participated in my own party process away from the clowns and the circus acts.


----------



## Correll (Oct 24, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Xathor said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...






Trump's polices are real change and would be good for this nation.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 24, 2016)

Correll said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Xathor said:
> ...


*Yes, Trump's policies would be a real change in the United States but we have seen these policies in other countries and they were certainly not good.*


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 24, 2016)

Clinton State Department IT Official John Bentel Takes Fifth Amendment During Judicial Watch Deposition - Judicial Watch


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 25, 2016)

Correll said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Xathor said:
> ...


Job killing tariffs and lies about how he will handle immigration doesn't help this country. Nether does payed maternal leave. Nor will babies enjoy when he flips once again on abortion and tries to make the tax payer pay for it. He will do that because he is a regressive. Thankfully he can be stopped by congress... Hillary I am not so sure.


----------



## Correll (Oct 27, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...




Really?


The EU has an aggressive Trade Policy with the US, as demonstrated by the recent WTO Airbus ruling and they thus have a large trade surplus with the US.


To their great benefit.

Germany for example has TWICE the per capital level of manufacturing employment, which traditionally has been the back bone of the Middle Class and Middle Class upward mobility.



So, how has that been "not good"?


----------



## Correll (Oct 27, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...




What do you think about the job killing subsidies demonstrated by the recent WTO Airbus ruling?


"Richard Evans of British Aerospace explained: “Airbus is going to attack the Americans, including Boeing, until they bleed and scream.” And another executive said, “If Airbus has to give away planes, we will do it.”



Our current policy is to be their bitch. Is that the policy you support?


----------



## Flopper (Oct 27, 2016)

Correll said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


*Yeah, ask Germany about the benefits of following a charismatic leader that used minorities as scapegoats for the nation's problems, promised easy solutions, played on people's fantasies, promoted racist demagoguery, unbridled self-confidence, and authoritarian hostility toward a free press.  How well did it workout for them?  

There is nothing new about Trump's campaign of hate and bigotry.*


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 27, 2016)

Correll said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


So in your hate trade mind we ether use Tarriffs which will cause another depression or we use welfare which will cause another collapse.... Are you trump humpers that low info? by the way genius who do we trade with when we punish ALL who dare to try and sell us stuff???? Tell genius who will buy OUR products when we triple tax theirs? It is hard to believe that so many of you are so ignorant of economics.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 27, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


Easy...Directors and CEOs don't need to own 20 estates all over the world.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 27, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Who made it your business what others do with their property???? You are jealous so the whole country needs to suffer? What idiocy!


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 27, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


Because corporate CEOs and Directors hand over Legislation to Congress.
Did you ever vote for Bill Gates or Mark Zuckerberg?


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 27, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


So now it is speech you hate.....Tell me why is it you fear liberty? I mean shit you are sound just like Clinton and her ilk.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 27, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


Not speech; influence.
No member of Congress will ever be persuaded by someone who can't afford a major contribution.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 27, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Dummy that is speech. Jesus you Trumpers are stupid.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 27, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


So Congress taking orders from MNCs is free speech.
And you call ME stupid?


----------



## Desperado (Oct 27, 2016)

First Trump may still win this no matter what the liberal media predicts.
Second politicians of both parties are responsible for Trump's nomination.
If they had kept their promises then the people would not have felt betrayed. 
So it is solely on the career politicians who only care about increasing their bank accounts.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 27, 2016)

Desperado said:


> First Trump may still win this no matter what the liberal media predicts.
> Second politicians of both parties are responsible for Trump's nomination.
> If they had kept their promises then the people would not have felt betrayed.
> So it is solely on the career politicians who only care about increasing their bank accounts.


*No, I don't hold politicians responsible for Trump.  I hold our educational system and the media responsible.  We have failed in educating a lot of our voters.   They do not understand how government works or how difficult problems are to solve. They become easy pray for politicians selling them solutions to problems that are fantasies.  Failures are exaggerated by the media to a point where many voters believe politicians are superfluous.*


----------



## Correll (Oct 29, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...




So, I made a real point about Trade Policy, supported by a recent WTO ruling, and you respond with a Godwin smear?  


THere is nothing new about YOUR panic mongering or politics of Personal Destruction.


My point about Trade stands, as you have done chosen to dodge and deflect rather than seriously address it.


Germany has TWICE the level of manufacturing employment, which traditionally has been the back bone of the Middle Class and Middle Class upward mobility, than we have.


We should learn from them and have a Trade Policy based more on pursuing US interests.


Why should US policy give up on those jobs that could so greatly benefit so many American citizens?


----------



## Correll (Oct 29, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...






1. I pointed out that our current Trade Policy is to let our trade partners fuck US. (supported by recent WTO trade ruling)

2. I asked you if that is what you support, because that is what nearly all the other candidates support(ed).

3. You did not directly answer that question and instead responded with the Logical Fallacy of Begging the Question.



This reveals that you are not able to defend your support of the current Trade Policy.

Query: DId you research the WTO ruling looking to challenge my reading of it, and then realized that I was right?


If ALL of our Trade Partners are fucking US, as demonstrated by the WTO Airbus Ruling, then re negotiations as Trump has called for are desperately needed.


Your counter questions assumed that any and all negotiations would fail to reach real mutually beneficial agreements, (perhaps because all our Trade Partners have gotten used to the idea that Fucking US is their right.)


That is a real possibility.


BUT the costs of the Status Quo is literally KILLING US,


We have to try.


ON the plus side, Trump is an experienced negotiator and will have TREMENDOUS leverage as the leader of the world's largest market.



That threat of a world wide collapse of Trade, will be a "Stick" to our Trade "Partners" as much as to US.


----------



## Correll (Oct 29, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > First Trump may still win this no matter what the liberal media predicts.
> ...




The recent WTO Airbus ruling proved that Trump's Trade position and proposed solution is not fantasy.


Thus all you overblown and insulting  rhetoric about Trump and/or his supporters is shown to be overheated bs.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 31, 2016)

Correll said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


*When US trade policy protects a manufacturing sector by putting tariffs on competing imports, all Americans pay more for those goods. In effect, we are supporting an inefficient manufacturing sector in order to preserve jobs.  Once you protect one sector, there is pressure to protect other sectors.   Then less efficient foreign manufactures pressure their government to put tariffs on exports from their US completion.  In the end, everyone loses due to government interference in trade.

Free trade creates jobs by keeping the government out of the mix.  When all trade is free, producers in each nation can produce what they produce best.  If a country produces the finest and cheapest oranges in the world why shouldn't they be able to freely market their product abroad.   

Restrictive trade policy is not responsible for German manufacturing success.  In fact the contrary is true. About 58% of Germany exports trade freely with other EU countries. WTO trade agreements makes it possible For Germany to export almost half of the reaming exports free of tariffs.*


----------



## Flopper (Oct 31, 2016)

Correll said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


*Did Trump flip flop again on the Airbus subsidies?  The latest ruling favor Boeing.*
*https://www.ft.com/content/517850e0-80e2-11e6-bc52-0c7211ef3198*


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 31, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Key sentence.
Germany trades with nations that respect their citizens and don't throw them under the bus to squeeze out every penny.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 31, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


*Germany trades with almost ever nation on earth.*


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 31, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


And their Corporations aren't allowed sell out their citizens for every penny they can squeeze.


----------



## thanatos144 (Nov 9, 2016)

Okay. I was wrong....I have to admit even though I voted for Trump I did not think he could win. There were FAR better candidates then him and I fully underestimated the hatred people had for Hillary, Oh I knew people hated her just didnt know it was enough to elect Trump. 

I am glad Clinton lost. She is a crooked criminal bitch who belongs in jail for years. I now hope I am wrong about other things I see that Makes Trump almost as bad as she would have been. 

I freely and happily admit I was wrong.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 9, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Okay. I was wrong....I have to admit even though I voted for Trump I did not think he could win. There were FAR better candidates then him and I fully underestimated the hatred people had for Hillary, Oh I knew people hated her just didnt know it was enough to elect Trump.
> 
> I am glad Clinton lost. She is a crooked criminal bitch who belongs in jail for years. I now hope I am wrong about other things I see that Makes Trump almost as bad as she would have been.
> 
> I freely and happily admit I was wrong.


*Support for Trump is going to disappear faster than sands in an hour glass.   The vast majority of voters who voted for Trump did so because they were voting against Hillary Clinton. Most of these voters thought Trump was the lesser of two evils.  So what Trump voters are left with is a president that is not as bad a choice as the opposition but is still a bad choice.*


----------



## thanatos144 (Nov 10, 2016)

Flopper said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay. I was wrong....I have to admit even though I voted for Trump I did not think he could win. There were FAR better candidates then him and I fully underestimated the hatred people had for Hillary, Oh I knew people hated her just didnt know it was enough to elect Trump.
> ...


That is what happens when you have nothing but shity candidates.


----------

